# I can't keep enema water inside



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

hi again (sorry for asking so many questions),

has anyone of u experienced such a thing: I am trying to do a high enema(with the help of another person) and as soon as water reaches my rectum, I get a very strong urge to go.Thus, the water has no chance to soften any stool, but comes out clear instead, leaving my just as "full" as I was before. I just can't hold it in.

Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh you needn't apologize for questions--that's what this board is for 

i'm sorry i really can't answer that question although hopefully someone else here can.

i did have a thought, though---maybe you could go for a colonic, instead. there you could talk to someone who's a professional at it and ask him/her about it and hopefully she would have a way to handle it. just a thought...

i think you mentioned that the peristeen irrigation system is available in germany. from what someone here on the board has said, it sounds like peristeen has a sort of plug or something--a way to control it-- that keeps water from flowing out til you're ready. this link has a good video:

http://www.coloplast.com/products/bladder-bowel/#section=Anal-irrigation-system_7930


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

I cant find any posts in peristeen on this board. Can u help me Annie? Thanks a lot.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i only have time to look up this one--it's the one i was talking about. there are more but here's this one. you have to read it all the way through to the end.:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/159339-constipated-this-really-does-work/


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

one of the things he says:

"it is quite a lot different from an enema. If you are constipated an enema using gravity will not get any further than the stool in your colon whereas this uses a hand squeeze air pump which delivers the water much quicker and much further and so breaks down the stool and gets it moving. Also the catheter will not fall out under pressure like it might with an enema bag because the catheter has a small balloon that you inflate with the pump that stops it coming out."


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Nuffa said:


> hi again (sorry for asking so many questions),
> 
> has anyone of u experienced such a thing: I am trying to do a high enema(with the help of another person) and as soon as water reaches my rectum, I get a very strong urge to go.Thus, the water has no chance to soften any stool, but comes out clear instead, leaving my just as "full" as I was before. I just can't hold it in.
> 
> Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


I would try using a rectal syringe....

http://www.narang.com/manuals/images/large/infant-syring-large.jpg

....instead of the old fashioned bag filled with water on a long tube thingy. It's made to use by yourself.

Lay on your side. Use warm water. Lubricate insert and butthole. Squeeze slowly. Stay on your side as long as you want to. Do it in the bathroom. Let it out.


----------

